# Jason Bourne Blu-ray Giveaway Contest Winner Announcement



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

The winner of the HTS "Jason Bourne Blu-ray Giveaway" is:

JimShaw!!

:fireworks2::fireworks2:Congratulations Jim!:fireworks1::fireworks1:

The winner was identified by a random number selection via Random.org. Thanks to everyone that participated!​


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: The Jason Bourne Blu-ray Giveaway Contest Winner Announcement*

*Wow*

_I never win anything_ and I have said this for years. I can now no longer make that statement.

This is exciting.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: The Jason Bourne Blu-ray Giveaway Contest Winner Announcement*

Yay Jim Shaw!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: The Jason Bourne Blu-ray Giveaway Contest Winner Announcement*

Congrats Jim, welcome to the winners club!!!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Congrats Jim! Winning is fun!


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Yes, winning IS fun and what a great club to finally be in.

It must have been kismet. 

I usually buy new movies as they pop out retail. The new _Jason Bourne
_ movie I haven't been able to pick up for some reason. Yes, it has to be kismet.


.


----------



## JosePerry (Nov 6, 2017)

Congratulations!! Jim.


----------



## RobbyAce (Jun 4, 2018)

Man, here's to hoping that there would be more giveaways in the future.


----------

